# In denial about "missed miscarriage"



## momy2angel

I was diagnosed with a "missed miscarriage" about 2 weeks ago. I went for the 1st ultrasound and was told my baby was 6 weeks 2 days but no heartbeat. Did some blood work for hcg levels and 4 days later had the 2nd ultrasound. Doctor said there was no growth in 4 days and still no heartbeat. Hcg levels went from 36,000 to 32,000 in 48 hours (I know this is not good) and a 3rd blood test showed levels up again to 37,000. My doctor said she is 100% sure this is a miscarriage. I am waiting to naturally miscarry at home and I'll wait as long as it takes (as long as there is no infection). However, I have absolutely no signs of miscarriage (spotting, cramping,etc.). I can't help but wonder if the doctor could be wrong. The ultrasound was only done 4 days apart. Am I just in denial about what is really happening? This is our first pregnancy and it is very hard to accept that we are losing our baby. Thank you all for reading and responding.


----------



## aimze

hi hun...

6 weeks is still early...how many should you be now?

with mine i had a scan 8+3 with no heartbeat an measuring an for reassurance 8+6 so 3 days apart.

i too was in denial an made them show me ultrasound results which showed in 3 days the baby shrank by a mm. this made me realise my baby isnt coming back and i feel today after the erpc a lot chirpier.

have another scan with a good 2 weeks apart an hopefully it will give you some closure.

i decided on a whim for the eprc an last night got in a right tizzy of denial but i knoow ive done the right thing.


you'll know what the right decision is soon xx


----------



## Preggies

It's odd that your HCG went back up. Do you have any pregnant symptoms? This is a good sign if you do. I had no heartbeat with my baby at 5 weeks 2 days..and I had high HCG, so they thought there should be a heartbeat. I was also spotting and cramping. I waited a whole 2 weeks to get another scan because I heard 7+ weeks is better to see the heartbeat. I will be praying for your baby.


----------



## Preggies

oh yeah, and my baby is fine so far! 13 weeks now.


----------



## momy2angel

Hi Preggies, The only pregnancy symptom I ever felt is fatigue, which I still have. I never did experience nausea or anything else. I too found it odd that my hcg levels went up a bit. I took the 3rd blood test for me to confirm that it was indeed a miscarriage, assuming it would go down again. But when it went up to 37K, I just felt doubt and that's all I've had since. Doctor said that she would only question the miscarriage diagnosis if it had gone up tremendously (90K) but it didn't. No more tests since then and that was 2 weeks ago. I keep thinking if I don't miscarry soon, I'll ask for another ultrasound with a different doctor so that I can know for sure. Thank you for your prayers. Glad that your baby is doing well at 13 weeks! :)


----------



## amjon

I would want more blood tests or maybe another ultrasound later. Our ultrasounds were 2 weeks apart and showed no growth. The doctor said we would wait and see and ordered blood tests. I started spotting that night. My hcg then was 22,000, so maybe yours needs to drop a bit for anything to happen. If it's not viable it should start on it's own. There's no harm in waiting if there are no signs of infection.


----------



## MrsGax

momy2angel said:


> I was diagnosed with a "missed miscarriage" about 2 weeks ago. I went for the 1st ultrasound and was told my baby was 6 weeks 2 days but no heartbeat. Did some blood work for hcg levels and 4 days later had the 2nd ultrasound. Doctor said there was no growth in 4 days and still no heartbeat. Hcg levels went from 36,000 to 32,000 in 48 hours (I know this is not good) and a 3rd blood test showed levels up again to 37,000. My doctor said she is 100% sure this is a miscarriage. I am waiting to naturally miscarry at home and I'll wait as long as it takes (as long as there is no infection). However, I have absolutely no signs of miscarriage (spotting, cramping,etc.). I can't help but wonder if the doctor could be wrong. The ultrasound was only done 4 days apart. Am I just in denial about what is really happening? This is our first pregnancy and it is very hard to accept that we are losing our baby. Thank you all for reading and responding.

Hi hun, so sorry about your MMC. I think it is odd that the hcg went back up though... with mine, it dropped only a couple hundred from 25,000 and then finally dropped 2000 more. I lost mine at 8w6d but when I went in for the ultrasound I was only measuring 5w5d. I have heard of Drs saying that the baby didn't make it and then waiting about 2 or 3 weeks and the baby is fine. Everyone around me kept telling me to wait and it didn't do any good for me cause I was already lightly spotting. Good luck girl.


----------



## nickynora

Hey hun!

I dont know much about HGC levels, as in UK they dont often check them.

But if you're not happy perhaps ask if they'll do another scan for you, so you can see for yourself exactly whats going on. I think that's what I would do in your situation.

I had a scan (as was bleeding) @ what should have been 7 weeks, and they couldnt see a heartbeat but they told me that was perfectly normal so early on, and booked another for 2 weeks later and was told would def see a HB then if everything was ok.

Sad to say it was not and the night of my first scan I miscarried.

If things aren't ok hun, I think nature wil eventually kick in, but get checked again to make sure as you dont want to get an infection.

Praying that all is ok x


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there... I had a similar situation as you. 1st U/s no fetal pole, 4 days of HCG bloods done levels where they should have been. No sign at all of m/c or any problems (3rd pregnancy for me so kinda new what to expect during normal pregnancies) Had to have 2ndU/x (2 weeks apart from 1st one) Had that done and this time there was Fetal pole but was measuring 6w3day (should have been 9w+) i asked if they are 100% sure that she is gone and they did multiple tests. Heart flow measuring, watched for movement. double checked her measurements the lot.. i didn't believe it until they did heart rate check.... nothing...... i have never been so devastated... but i made sure they checked again in a few minutes after they did a check on everything else (my overies, uterous etc) once again nothing.. no heart beat.. so i knew for 100% sure that there was no chance of my beautiful baby making it into my arms.... 

I would be asking for another u/s and seeing if they can detect heart beat.

Good luck babe..... As stated above... it can turn out everything ok... i am praying this is the case for you ..

:hugs:


----------



## momy2angel

Thank you ladies. I figured I would get another ultrasound for my own sake within the next week or two. However, I started light spotting today :( I guess nature just lets you know for sure. I just hope my body does what it needs to do so that I don't end up with a D&C.... Thank you for all of your support...


----------



## mummy to be

Oh huni! Sorry to hear that your spotting :( Hope everything is ok!!! still sending HUGE :hugs: your way xoxoxox


----------



## aimze

mommy2angel im so sorry to hear your spotting...

just on the dc front, i too didnt want it but then decided to book it. i had it thursday an physically my body is fine, next to no pain an bleeding is pretty much non existent. 

x


----------



## nickynora

So sorry to hear this hun :hugs:

I know how you feel about wanting to do it all yourself and not have a D&C, I did most of it by myself but had some RPOC so had to have a D&C on thurs, but it was nowhere near as bad as I thought it'd be. And I'm doing absolutely fine, with hardly any bleeding at all.

So if you need a D&C plz don't worry about it!

X


----------

